# Planning to buy used car in dubai



## calysta (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Guys i'm new in this forum  your reply is much appreciated

I'm planing to buy a used car here in dubai where can i get used car here in dubai other thant dubizzle. I want the honda civic either honda civic 2010. can you help me guys? my budget is 30k - 35k DHS.

and one thing dubizzle is good to get a used car?

thanks in advance!


----------



## FForwarder1985 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Calysta,

I am also looking for a car to buy. Dubizzle is the meeting point, all car dealers and private sellers (or many of them) announce their cars there.
So once you've found a car you like simply arrange a test with the buyer.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

FForwarder1985 said:


> Hi Calysta,
> 
> I am also looking for a car to buy. Dubizzle is the meeting point, all car dealers and private sellers (or many of them) announce their cars there.
> So once you've found a car you like simply arrange a test with the buyer.


The above (especially last sentence) does not make any sense!
They are the buyer!!


----------



## calysta (Apr 12, 2015)

so the post from dubizzle is realible? or i just buy used car from agencies?

but anyways thanks for your reply


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

calysta said:


> so the post from dubizzle is realible? or i just buy used car from agencies?
> 
> but anyways thanks for your reply


As with anything second hand, buyer beware. So you may get a good car, or maybe someone pulls a fast one.
If you know nothing about cars, better to buy it from an agency (not always though). It would be more expensive, but you would have some peace of mind. Check out automalluae.com for Majid Al Futtaim dealership cars (which includes Honda amongst other things).


----------



## calysta (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you rsinner!

Thank you everyone!


----------



## FForwarder1985 (Apr 6, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> The above (especially last sentence) does not make any sense!
> They are the buyer!!


oh I meant the seller of course!


----------

